# Boldenone/Equipoise



## KennyP (May 31, 2014)

Just wondering what people thought of Bold/Equipoise? I just don't hear too much about it. This friend of mine has some and I'm not too sure about it.....Thoughts?


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 31, 2014)

Stick with the basics right not KP that's all you need.

How did your last run turn out you should be rapping that up about now.  No?


----------



## hulksmash (May 31, 2014)

EQ will make you look phenomenal if you have the $$ for 30 week runs at a gram with another inject like deca.

Phenomenal=higher competition level physique 

On average, Test is viewed as "dirty" (dirty in the sense of bloat, aromatization) in the Middle East, thus EQ is the preferred base ran with Deca and an oral. Tren is still saved for precontest for the majority like their western counterparts.

If you have a lesser goal, there are far better economical choices.


----------



## KennyP (May 31, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> EQ will make you look phenomenal if you have the $$ for 30 week runs at a gram with another inject like deca.
> 
> Phenomenal=higher competition level physique
> 
> ...



WOW! Good 411 Hulk! I appreciate that. So ur saying u can stack Test/Deca and EQ? With an oral like dbol?


----------



## hulksmash (May 31, 2014)

KennyP said:


> WOW! Good 411 Hulk! I appreciate that. So ur saying u can stack Test/Deca and EQ? With an oral like dbol?



No..?

You can stack 10 injects and 5 orals..doesn't mean you should.

You should stick to the basics-1 to 2 injects and an oral if you just absolutely think you need one.

EQ isn't talked about much because to the non-competitor, it's too pricey for it's slow results.


----------



## GreatGunz (May 31, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> EQ will make you look phenomenal if you have the $$ for 30 week runs at a gram with another inject like deca.
> 
> Phenomenal=higher competition level physique
> 
> ...



Sorry hulk but to say to someone that EQ will give you a competition body IS TOTAL SHIT.......BS!
Thats very misleading does that mean that EQ gives you perfect DNA?
Even if did it would still take years not 30 weeks or we would all be competively big.

And with Bold Cyp around there is NO reason or benefit to using Eq when bold cyp is plainly a superior product.


----------



## Canadian muscle (May 31, 2014)

A gram of real equipoise will give most people some real anxiety.

Eq is great. But you don't need a gram. 600-750 max.

There is no "magic drug" except for maybe tren lol


----------



## hulksmash (May 31, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> Sorry hulk but to say to someone that EQ will give you a competition body IS TOTAL SHIT.......BS!
> Thats very misleading does that mean that EQ gives you perfect DNA?
> Even if did it would still take years not 30 weeks or we would all be competively big.
> 
> And with Bold Cyp around there is NO reason or benefit to using Eq when bold cyp is plainly a superior product.



I thought people have common sense?

So now I have to state disclaimers with every post?

The 30 week marker was a minimum for the result variable.

DISCLAIMER: EQ FOR 30  WEEKS WILL NOT GIVE YOU A COMP READY PHYSIQUE.

Now let's to try to have some reading comprehension and common sense, folks.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 1, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> A gram of real equipoise will give most people some real anxiety.
> 
> Eq is great. But you don't need a gram. 600-750 max.
> 
> There is no "magic drug" except for maybe tren lol




1g of eq for 30 weeks would probably cause me a heart attack. And my  blood would have the consistency of a Wendy's frosty.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 1, 2014)

I'd like to give bold cyp a run but the chunky blood side is enough for me not to think about it..
What can u do to manage that...I would take a guess at a daily dose of Cialis, running Tbol during the cycle but what dose would be effective enough for it to be used as a thinner or could you just use Tylenols


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 1, 2014)

I need to see the pictures


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 1, 2014)

The best I've ever looked was on test bold cyp and drol.   Bold works for me.   Everybody is different.  It does put me on edge though.  Maybe even worse than tren.


----------



## Get Some (Jun 2, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> EQ will make you look phenomenal if you have the $$ for 30 week runs at a gram with another inject like deca.
> 
> Phenomenal=higher competition level physique
> 
> ...



Why does the middle east produce some of the best test in the world then? Galenikas, Omnas, Organon Karachi, etc. 

I think you need to do more research on this before consistently repeating it. Most guys that I know PERSONALLY in the middle east simply run LOWER doses of test than we americans do. They do not run grams and grams of EQ like you may think or some may think. Primo is a lot more popular out there than here, but still not affordable. Also, even mentioning that a "30 week EQ run" is a good idea without talking about hematocrit is irresponsible IMO. During that period you would need to give blood pretty frequently to remain active and not run yourself into the ground. 

I'm not disagreeing with you because I like to, I simply disagree when I see that certain statements could either become dangerous or could easily be spread as mistruth


----------



## Get Some (Jun 2, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I'd like to give bold cyp a run but the chunky blood side is enough for me not to think about it..
> What can u do to manage that...I would take a guess at a daily dose of Cialis, running Tbol during the cycle but what dose would be effective enough for it to be used as a thinner or could you just use Tylenols



Donate blood every few weeks, that is the only way


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 2, 2014)

bubbagump said:


> The best I've ever looked was on test bold cyp and drol.   Bold works for me.   Everybody is different.  It does put me on edge though.  Maybe even worse than tren.



same here.  

well some winny on the end too, drol was up front.


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 3, 2014)

I really liked eq and for me the effects were nice at less than 30 weeks but thats me. main issue was bp. Couldn't tolerate it after a few months and had to drop it. eq and anadrol both were great but both hammered blood pressure.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 3, 2014)

My thoughts are it depends on what your goals are


----------



## Joliver (Jun 3, 2014)

I like EQ.  I do believe that it is a slow builder.  You do have to be on it for longer durations to find you potential on it.  I drain myself, so that blood issues aren't that big for me.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 3, 2014)

EQ is too expensive for me can get a lot better results on similar cheaper compounds


----------



## Canadian muscle (Jun 3, 2014)

All my personal experience with eq is great. I love it for bulking. it really makes me eat like a man.

I do get the most anxiety from it tho 400-750mg is tolerable.

It all depends on the person i guess. Some people tend to react much better to eq than others.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Jun 3, 2014)

It's not expensive compared to other compounds. Shouldn't cost more than deca to make.

Most eq is Underground


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 3, 2014)

What type of gains would you see in a bulker with bold cyp compared to npp


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 3, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> What type of gains would you see in a bulker with bold cyp compared to npp



for me similar......i felt harder and more vascular on eq than npp but that probably had more to do with the fact that my biggest run with npp was 8 months into my cycling career and the eq was a year after that so there was more time under the juice belt. some people love eq others think its total shit and a waste of money. if not for the bp issues i'm in the love it category.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 3, 2014)

I ran a small cycle of test 250 and eq at 300. Nothing crazy but I did notice I was alot harder. All the time. Made me pretty strong too. Nothing like deca but still had quality strength gains. But again I only ran 300 a week.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 3, 2014)

If you're not a badass like joli who self drains his blood on EQ, how do you go about keeping your blood from turning into spaghetti sauce? You can only donate like every 53 days right?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 3, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> If you're not a badass like joli who self drains his blood on EQ, how do you go about keeping your blood from turning into spaghetti sauce? You can only donate like every 53 days right?



You can donate blood once every 56 days


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 3, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> If you're not a badass like joli who self drains his blood on EQ, how do you go about keeping your blood from turning into spaghetti sauce? You can only donate like every 53 days right?



yea red cross is 56 days, i think life share is longer but can't remember exactly. Other than home blood letting which is not a great idea one is pretty much limited to the donation centers. Unless you have polycythemia once every 60 days should control most people's percentage of rbc to total blood volume. For those off you who smoke stop (for many reasons clearly) but it will also bump the rbc do to the hypoxemic state. This is worse in people with the long term sequela of smoking like copd, real bad reactive airway disease, emphysema etc.


----------



## Rfagazzi (Jun 3, 2014)

EQ used to be my favorite years ago. Then I fell in love with tren. I dropped the EQ because the anxiety between the two was too much for me. NowI just do short bursts with bold cyp. Im loving it!


----------



## RISE (Jun 8, 2014)

I used to get mad anxiety on just 400mg of eq a wk.  I'm not a fan of feeling my heart beat pound when I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 8, 2014)

RISE said:


> I used to get mad anxiety on just 400mg of eq a wk.  I'm not a fan of feeling my heart beat pound when I'm trying to sleep.






Is that what it is? I could have sworn that pounding meant high Bp.


----------



## schultz1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Eq is the poor mans primo. Great gains can be acheived with 500 mgs a week. Longer the run the better. 16 to 20 weeks. Eq is an old favorite of mine.


----------



## RISE (Jun 8, 2014)

Of course it does, but I've ran many compounds and no compound has made my bp go up that high before.  Especially at such a low dose.


----------

